# TPWD is protecting TX Wild Rice



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I came across this article that Texas Parks and Wildlife Department is taking steps to further protect the native wild rice in the San Marcos river. http://www.lsonews.com/fishing-news/2612-edited-for-web-by-conor-harrisonhttp://www.lsonews.com/fishing-news/2612-edited-for-web-by-conor-Harrison


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I guess if we want some we might want to go down there before the restrictions take place. Maybe we can help by propitiating the plants up here and bringing them back to the Parks and Wildlife department.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like great idea but not feasible with the current financial state the TPWD is in. Till more money gets allotted for special programs, it is far cheaper to put up a sign.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Still might be a good idea. Maybe some of us can go down, harvest some and then just give it back, of course after we keep what we want. Just a thought. If not then it would be a great trip to collect other stuff anyway when the weather permits.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

It's currently protected. Also, unless you have a very serious setup it won't grow for you. Flow is a tiny fraction of what it lives in.

I know of an unnamed member who MAY have had a floater or two follow him home once with no good result.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

After seeing the presentation yesterday, showing us the cultivation project, I retract my statements.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

So, can we go get some latter or is this a done deal. I wouldn't mind helping to propagate the plant and help the natural set up by adding to it.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

From what our guest was saying, the amount of red tape you have to cut through is quite a lot. If this was something you really wanted to get involved in, my suggestion would be to form a tax exempt private foundation (501(c)(3)) and be a supporting organization by giving grants to these programs. As the organization grows, more opportunities for support would follow.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Everyone's better off letting TPWD handle the propagation. Good intentions are good, but there are too many risks of introducing something exotic on home-propagated specimens, if you could even get it to grow. Snail eggs, algal spores, diseases...it's too risky.


----------

